# Grazon



## dthomason (Oct 20, 2017)

If I were to spray grazon on my hay field this week; how what it affect drilling orchard grass this fall?

Would the seed germinate and grow?


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Somewhere on the label should be plant back restrictions. I don't know off hand for Grazon. If you don't have the label, you should be able to search a pdf of it on the web for free download.

Good luck,

Bill


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

Grass will be fine in the fall. Clover might be okay, you would be close. Alfalfa needs a year +.

Last year I sprayed P+D in early May on fall planted NE fescue. Put in 4 clovers, hairy vetch, and chicory mid-October. All the broadleaves are doing well.

Reed


----------

